# feral pigeon needs home



## stedwomas (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a feral pigeon which we took in as an abondoned chick about 6 months ago, it lives in the house with us - can anyone offer him a home , he s friendly - eats off your shoulder, we live in manchester
steve


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

I too have a loving feral pigeon that I found. I also keep Mildred in my home and it is enjoyable to work with her and watch her/he grow and change every day. It is a big responsiblility raising a young pigeon that you don't really have all of the lodging you would like to have for them. I hurry home from work everyday now and get Mildred out of her cage along with my pet Quaker parrot. I too would like to find a very good home for Mildred where she can have friends and get a mate. So, if you have any luck finding a good home for your baby let me know. I don't want to let her go to someone until she is flying good, feeding like a normal bird and ready to be happy in a group of her kind.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Stedwomas,

Just wondering is it Manchester UK where you live?


----------



## Squab (Nov 1, 2008)

Carolina Bird said:


> I too have a loving feral pigeon that I found. I also keep Mildred in my home and it is enjoyable to work with her and watch her/he grow and change every day. It is a big responsiblility raising a young pigeon that you don't really have all of the lodging you would like to have for them. I hurry home from work everyday now and get Mildred out of her cage along with my pet Quaker parrot. I too would like to find a very good home for Mildred where she can have friends and get a mate. So, if you have any luck finding a good home for your baby let me know. I don't want to let her go to someone until she is flying good, feeding like a normal bird and ready to be happy in a group of her kind.


Carolyn,

*I have a mate for your gal at my place - a male feral we raised last fall who also resides currently in our house.* I just popped into this group to look for a mate for him as spring is coming and we'd like to move him out to an "under construction" coup (with good shelter) outside at our farm here; but won't do so if he'd be alone there.

*Hope to here from you that you still need a mate\home for your feral gal, we'd love to have her! (Our male currently humps my computer mouse if I don't catch him going for it! =[ ) * I don't frequent this board often; but I'll try to get you a photo of our boy up later if you reply letting me know that you still need\want a home\mate for your feral gal and IF there transport is realistic. I'm in Minnesota in the US.

Regards and hopeful,
Laura


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Squab said:


> Carolyn,
> 
> *I have a mate for your gal at my place - a male feral we raised last fall who also resides currently in our house.* I just popped into this group to look for a mate for him as spring is coming and we'd like to move him out to an "under construction" coup (with good shelter) outside at our farm here; but won't do so if he'd be alone there.
> 
> ...


Laura...You might try going to Carolun's home page and emailing directly as she doesn't check in here on a regular basis.


----------

